# 250 Acrylic Gallon Fish Tank



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

I need advice on the breakdown and removal of a 250 Acrylic Gallon Fish 8 foot tank. I agreed to terms with a guy with a verbal agreement of $250 A nice deal considering I was about to spend 300 for a new 120 gallon glass tank. There is a lot of rock work and 12 various saltwater specimens including 1 starfish, tang etc...I will be picking up this tank which is built in the wall with easy access to back. It's on a f foot high stand and the doorwall. I will have to alter the plumbing a bit to to the lower profile. I need to either purchase a new stand or build one. Funds are a issue as I"m high on my budget already and I figure I may need to rent a box-truck for this. The tanks dimentions are 96 1/4 " x 29 1/2" x 24".

I also have no experience with salt water but I have freshwater nailed. This tank was intended for my growing Oscars and other South Americans. But it was truly jawdroping setup and would not want to change a thing and look for a 120 for my S/As.[/img]


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

you shouldnt put a fish tank in a box truck the first bump u hit it will bounce and shatter... you might want to rent a huge van and just take out a row of seats.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

TheeMon said:


> you shouldnt put a fish tank in a box truck the first bump u hit it will bounce and shatter... you might want to rent a huge van and just take out a row of seats.


Acrylic tanks won't shatter.


----------



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the replys. :roll:


----------



## TheeMon (May 11, 2004)

ok well im a glass guy, i know little about acrylic. i didnt know


----------



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

You know what, nevermind. A lot of other forums have been much more responsive.


----------



## convictkid (Jul 28, 2004)

So I shouldn't pick up a 125 gallon tank in A pickup truck??


----------



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

convictkid said:


> So I shouldn't pick up a 125 gallon tank in A pickup truck??


Unfortunately, I wouldn't count on a quick answer from this group.

I've moved a 75 gallon in a pickup with no trouble. Just pad the bottom with blankets to absorb the shock. Drive slowly and avoid quick stops.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

lestatak said:


> Unfortunately, I wouldn't count on a quick answer from this group.


Is that because this is the cichlid forum and not an aquarium supplies forum? Did you stop to think that this may be the wrong heading under which to pose this question? When dealing with a marine set up... is it better to post on a marine forum? Did you ask yourself these questions or did you just complain because of a lack of interest in this thread?


----------



## lestatak (Feb 3, 2007)

Darkside said:


> lestatak said:
> 
> 
> > Unfortunately, I wouldn't count on a quick answer from this group.
> ...


thanks for your input


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

lestatak said:


> thanks for your input


 :thumb:


----------

